# Some of the catle



## COUNTRYMAN (Dec 29, 2008)

First i want to say hello, My Name Is Robert, I manage a small horse and beef cattle operation for a living and have been around cattle my entire 42 yrs. I was born a farmer and i intend on dieing a farmer 

i am enjoying the reading and the pics on this site, thanks to all involved and keep up the good work

here are a few of my personal animals
217






217 bull calf





orphan


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 29, 2008)

you sure do have a nice pair there.that momma is a calf raiser.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you and yes sir she is a good momma and she comes from a long line of good mommas, they work hard

this pic is of her first calf she raised for me (in all fairness to her she had alot more land to work with at the time)


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 29, 2008)

well that just means she knows how to raise her calves.an she sure looks good to boot.i like cows that dont loose to much weight raising their calf.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice critters!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 29, 2008)

Real nice looking animals!


----------

